# anyone ever try eating ghost shrimp?



## anh (Jul 20, 2009)

Afew days ago i found out that my dwarf puffers and Scarlet Badis are breeding (they were both doing their little dances to the female) so i decided to take out most of the ghost shrimp in my tank in fear that they might eat the eggs/ fish fry. Didnt really know what to do with 10 ghost shrimp, they were too cheap to give away and it would be a waste to just let them die so i decided to be ballsy, fry them up, and ate them..

Turns out they taste great lol.


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

You are kidding right?


----------



## avandss (Dec 15, 2010)

:icon_eek:


----------



## anh (Jul 20, 2009)

really they are not much different than any shrimp you see at the store. They do turn red when cooked and look/ taste a bit like smaller Kawaebi.


----------



## leo1234 (Dec 2, 2009)

Lol!!


----------



## VaultBoy (Nov 11, 2010)

lmao i always wondered and now i know


----------



## plantscaper (Nov 14, 2009)

Lol......awsome


----------



## meowfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I must try this immediately lol!


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Ghost shrimp, it's what's for dinner:










Not actually ghost shrimp, but these tiny dried shrimp look remarkably similar. They sell them for seasoning gumbo and jambalaya around here. The thought of just using ghost shrimp has crossed my mind.  And also raising my own water onions and chestnuts...

I wouldn't make it a habit of eating stuff from just any aquarium though. There's some chemicals and medications we sometimes use that aren't meant for use on food livestock.

But one of these days I might put some grape juice in a DIY CO2 reactor. :hihi:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

did you cook them in tap water? Tap water can be harmful to freshwater fish and inverts LOL

I wonder what they taste like tossed in with some ramen!


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

they do sell them as feeders 

next time try frying them after a coating on panko


----------



## jflng (Apr 5, 2007)

I think there was a thread a while back about eating aquarium shrimp. They look really tasty to me; especially those pretty Sulawesis:hihi:

Did you peel the shells with a toothpick?



DarkCobra said:


>


I grew up in Louisiana, and remember these were sold in stores everywhere. Are you sure they're not ghost shrimp?


----------



## v369 (Nov 14, 2010)

word of caution fresh water inverts can carry a higher precentage of human contratactable parasites than saltwater inverts(liver and lung flukes, ect)
so if you do eat fresh water crustacens please make sure to cook them thuroly.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

Mate thats awesome, respect.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

DarkCobra said:


> I wouldn't make it a habit of eating stuff from just any aquarium though. There's some chemicals and medications we sometimes use that aren't meant for use on food livestock.


Agreed. Most of the common water conditioner products we use on our tanks have a warning label that the product should not be used with plants or animals destined for human consumption.

If you seriously take up culturing ghost shrimp for human consumption you'll need to farm your own and get an appropriate water conditioner. :hihi:


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

I've read an article like that a couple of years back regarding eating rcs as a delicacy, but I'm not sure if the article was meant to be a joke or what.



DarkCobra said:


> :hihi:


Reminds me of the shrimps that committed suicide on me and is on the floor all dried up.


----------



## H2OLOVER (Apr 29, 2010)

People in SEA eat them live on salads
they call them jumping shrimp


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Well kinda that's kinda sad


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

anh said:


> Afew days ago i found out that my dwarf puffers and Scarlet Badis are breeding (they were both doing their little dances to the female) so i decided to take out most of the ghost shrimp in my tank in fear that they might eat the eggs/ fish fry. Didnt really know what to do with 10 ghost shrimp, they were too cheap to give away and it would be a waste to just let them die so i decided to be ballsy, fry them up, and ate them..
> 
> Turns out they taste great lol.


Pictures or it never happened. j/k :hihi:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

they are actually pretty good

At least the ones at the beach. Idk about fw ones


----------



## sajata (Aug 21, 2009)

make sure you treat the cooking water with prime before you cook the shrimp and for god's sake don't use a copper pot. Copper is, as you know, toxic to inverts


----------



## anh (Jul 20, 2009)

sajata said:


> make sure you treat the cooking water with prime before you cook the shrimp and for god's sake don't use a copper pot. Copper is, as you know, toxic to inverts


haha well all i did was wash them thoroughly, stick them in the fridge, than the frying pan with some salt.

You guys might think im crazy but its no different than eating shrimp you buy at the market.


----------



## avandss (Dec 15, 2010)

no one thinks your crazy, its just out of the norm and harder to accept 

should of snapped pics, also when you cooked them didnt they reduce in size by 25%

how small were they


----------



## anh (Jul 20, 2009)

avandss said:


> no one thinks your crazy, its just out of the norm and harder to accept
> 
> should of snapped pics, also when you cooked them didnt they reduce in size by 25%
> 
> how small were they


yes size was roughly reduce by 15-20 percent, had a slight shrimpy smell but not a fishy smell. I would snap pics next time i do this, not sure when... dont really want to get out of my way and buy more ghost shrimp just to eat lol..


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

There's a small lake at the local university here. I was told by someone at the veterinary school that you can sink a plastic bin, then put an opened can of dog food in it. An hour or two later pull out the bin, and it will be full of ghost shrimp. Repeat as needed. Might come in handy if someone needed a bunch of feeders.

But I wouldn't be surprised if someone caught a bunch to eat them. Cajuns are known for eating anything. I've got a cookbook with recipes for gator, nutria, armadillo, possum, etc. :hihi: (I've eaten three of those four myself.)


----------



## Phish (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL This thread reminds me of what my girlfriend mentioned to me the other day when we had -28 degree weather and snow had closed the city down.

"at least if you get snowed in with no food you have enough fish in your apartment to feed you for a week"


----------



## ValorG (Dec 27, 2003)

When I went to a field trip to a salt marsh when I was younger, we caught these tiny shrimps that looked like ghost shrimp and the guides said we could eat them. Good eating . I wouldn't eat anything raw from fresh water though because of parasites.


----------



## boringname (Nov 11, 2010)

I won't eat any organ meat, any strange animals or any meat that hasn't been cooked until it chars. I call it Irish Kosher.


----------



## Franco (Jun 13, 2010)

With most of the ghost shrimp on the market coming from the southern US I'd be very surprised if people down there didn't eat them all the time. I fried up my friend's 12 yo oscar, made stew out of another friend's rabbit, and have eaten grilled cat so I'm totally cool with eating ghost shrimp. When I bred apple snails this guy wanted to buy a bunch to eat. I turned him down though because my snails had immaculate shells and it would be a shame to eat them. I gave him the number of another snail breeder whose snails always looked like crap. lol


----------



## comet (Jun 10, 2006)

I immediately thought of the Animal Planet's "Monsters Inside Me" program...


----------



## Inkling (Feb 11, 2011)

avandss said:


> no one thinks your crazy, its just out of the norm and harder to accept


Well, I think he's crazy! 

Knowing what I know about the toxins that can build up in fish and inverts...you couldn't pay me enough to eat the ghost shrimp from my lfs!


----------



## Pri (Oct 20, 2010)

We get many ghost shrimps in local rivers...and many peoples eat them...i eat them too...but you need to catch many of them to understand what you're eating...But never ate those in my pond or tanks. I keep them to feed my fish...my cichlids love them! and to clean my tanks...

Have a look at the shrimps in my 33g planted tank thread. Do you have the same ghost shrimps in US?


----------



## H82LOS3 (Mar 5, 2009)

lol interesting thread


----------



## anh (Jul 20, 2009)

Pri said:


> We get many ghost shrimps in local rivers...and many peoples eat them...i eat them too...but you need to catch many of them to understand what you're eating...But never ate those in my pond or tanks. I keep them to feed my fish...my cichlids love them! and to clean my tanks...
> 
> Have a look at the shrimps in my 33g planted tank thread. Do you have the same ghost shrimps in US?


no what i ate was american glass/ghost shrimp. They look like this










they are from the *Palaemonoidea *family which includes prawns and commercial shrimp.

the one that you are talking about are from *Atyidae *family which include cherry shrimp, Amano and Crystal red.

since their diet is different, im sure they taste differently. I fed mine bloodworms.


----------



## mnno (Dec 7, 2010)

boringname said:


> I won't eat any organ meat, any strange animals or any meat that hasn't been cooked until it chars. I call it Irish Kosher.


HA! Define strange animals? I'd eat ghost shrimp if they were raised for human consumption, but then again I've had horse, yak, ostrich, frog, snails, etc. Meat is meat...


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

This is awesome! When ever a non aquarist sees my shrimps they always ask "when can you eat them". I hate that. Next time I'll show them this! LMAO! This is top 3 thread of all time! 

Eden why is this sad??? They are mostly used to feed fish, why not humans?


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

lol franco


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

Haha, this is indeed a fun thread. I just have to comment again!!!
Anyone with an actual picture of a fried ghost shrimp? Hack, I will take any picture of a fried BBK.


----------



## boringname (Nov 11, 2010)

mnno said:


> HA! Define strange animals? I'd eat ghost shrimp if they were raised for human consumption, but then again I've had horse, yak, ostrich, frog, snails, etc. Meat is meat...


Anything other than a cow, chicken or pig. If I ever leave America I'll prolly starve to death.


----------



## anh (Jul 20, 2009)

justin182 said:


> Haha, this is indeed a fun thread. I just have to comment again!!!
> Anyone with an actual picture of a fried ghost shrimp? Hack, I will take any picture of a fried BBK.



haha next time ill buy a batch, quarantine them, cook them up and show you some pictures.


----------



## mnno (Dec 7, 2010)

boringname said:


> Anything other than a cow, chicken or pig. If I ever leave America I'll prolly starve to death.


Fair enough. Being a meat man, I feel obligated to mention that your Irish compatriots love lamb, organ meats, blood sausages, and the link, but you're not alone. 

PS I ate my pork chops cooked to medium tonight ;-)


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2013)

*Edible Aquarium Shrimp*



jflng said:


> I think there was a thread a while back about eating aquarium shrimp. They look really tasty to me; especially those pretty Sulawesis:hihi:
> 
> Did you peel the shells with a toothpick?
> 
> I grew up in Louisiana, and remember these were sold in stores everywhere. Are you sure they're not ghost shrimp?


~
I've searched the forum but I've been unable to find the thread regarding Edible Aquarium Shrimp or safe conditioners to use on a small scale indoor tank. The aquaculture setups I see on Youtube are incredibly large.
Can you point me to the thread that speaks about the propagation of edible freshwater prawn? Thanks!


----------



## sebknt (Mar 21, 2016)

I always wanted to do that. I'll try them out, and will take some pics of the process.


----------



## ShrimpDude15423 (Dec 17, 2019)

I saw three shrimps in the water
And two were old and gray
So I swam a little closer
And I heard the third one say
Goodbye mommy shrimp
Papa shake my hand
Here comes the shrimper for
To take me to Louisian'
He showed his mama and his papa
The shrimp newspaper he read
Then there the advertisement
To all the youg shrimps said
Free ride New Orleans
Stay in grande hotel
Meet a Creole gal
To help you out of your shell
Goodbye mommy shrimp
Papa shake my hand
Here comes the shrimper for
To take me to Louisian'
His poor mama and his poor papa
They haven't heard from him yet
Last time they seen his smiling face
Is when he jumped into the net
Goodbye mommy shrimp
Papa shake my hand
Here comes the shrimper for
To take me to Louisian'


----------

